# Breeder Review? Jagmiester Shepherds



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

So Ive been looking for breedres for a couple of months now, but none seemed to fit my needs. This looks the most promising so far. The breeder is Carlos Rojas.

What I am looking for:
All od your basic health needs, hips vacs worms
A EWGL or WGWL
Dog probbaly not going to compete in Schuz. but will compete in agility, maybe PP, and definitly cycling, sprinting, hiking (All when theyre done growing of course)
So anyone know anything about this breeder? 
Thanks


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The only negative I have heard is that Carlos can be very difficult to get in contact with and that can be discouraging to people.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

lhczth said:


> The only negative I have heard is that Carlos can be very difficult to get in contact with and that can be discouraging to people.


Sadly, this is true. I emailed them, only to get the homepage copied and pasted into an email. -.-
How do you reccomend I contact him?
Does this affect breeder life time support?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They have a $500 non refundable deposit so be very sure you want to buy one of their dogs before filling out an application. It's possible they only respond to people who want to reserve right away How often do they have dogs available? In my recent experience, breeders with available dogs get back to you right away if they think you are serious. If you just want information, they don't. One breeder told me they get many inquiries every day and can't possibly respond to all of them. Think about how you word an email. If you sound tentative or difficult, they won't respond. When I found breeders I liked, I emailed them. Very few gave a satisfactory response, which surprised me. One with very nice dogs either didn't understand what I wanted or couldn't provide it because her response was a turn off. Eventually I found the one we bought from and we have been very happy with our choice. I concluded that more breeders are difficult to deal with than easy. There are good reasons for that but it doesn't make it too easy for buyers.


----------



## Raquan (Oct 10, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> They have a $500 non refundable deposit so be very sure you want to buy one of their dogs before filling out an application. It's possible they only respond to people who want to reserve right away How often do they have dogs available? In my recent experience, breeders with available dogs get back to you right away if they think you are serious. If you just want information, they don't. One breeder told me they get many inquiries every day and can't possibly respond to all of them. Think about how you word an email. If you sound tentative or difficult, they won't respond. When I found breeders I liked, I emailed them. Very few gave a satisfactory response, which surprised me. One with very nice dogs either didn't understand what I wanted or couldn't provide it because her response was a turn off. Eventually I found the one we bought from and we have been very happy with our choice. I concluded that more breeders are difficult to deal with than easy. There are good reasons for that but it doesn't make it too easy for buyers.


Do you recomend calling over emails then?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It depends a lot on the breeder. Some prefer calls. I tend to prefer email first before I chat on the phone.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone difficult to contact pre-purchase will be impossible to contact post-purchase. First impressions make a difference, and I would never even consider a breeder that copy/pasted a homepage in their response. If they can't communicate like an adult, how can I trust them to make good breeding decisions and provide post-sale help/support?

And I don't buy that "too busy" crap for even a second. Too lazy is more like it. That's what I'd expect to hear from a backyard breeder. I would pass in a heartbeat.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

yuriy said:


> Anyone difficult to contact pre-purchase will be impossible to contact post-purchase. First impressions make a difference, and I would never even consider a breeder that copy/pasted a homepage in their response. If they can't communicate like an adult, how can I trust them to make good breeding decisions and provide post-sale help/support?
> 
> And I don't buy that "too busy" crap for even a second. Too lazy is more like it. That's what I'd expect to hear from a backyard breeder. I would pass in a heartbeat.


And a small nitpick, but naming your dog business after an alcoholic drink (even a German one) seems incredibly childish to me. Obviously this doesn't affect the dog, but choices like this do speak to the character of the breeder. It's really a question of what's important to you - the dog, ease of dealing with the breeder, post-purchase support, etc. In some cases it may be worthwhile to suffer through the worst purchasing headache imaginable to get the dog you want, but that's going to be an edge case scenario.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are having a difficult time now its not going to get better-depends how important breeder support is to you...on the plus side there are lots of people you can get support from


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I don't know Carlos. I don't think I have met one of his dogs, but I may have. 

OP is it possible that he has not been responsive because he is preparing for Nationals? OP, is it possible that the questions you asked were already answered on his home page? Maybe he did not feel like reiterating something that was clearly addressed on his website? 

I don't know. To get nit picky about a kennel name. That just seems....


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I can understand not wanting to answer questions which have been already detailed on the site. I encounter that very frequently in both my own line of work and personal life, and it gets frustrating very quickly. With that in mind, in a professional setting you have to act professional - even when it's annoying - and dismissing someone with a copy/paste of a website is not professional at all. I think this is a case of breeders having more demand than supply (generally a good problem to have) and feeling like they can do whatever they want because they're special snowflakes. That only lasts so long. Not the kind of people I would want to deal with, personally.



gsdsar said:


> I don't know. To get nit picky about a kennel name. That just seems....


It's definitely a minor thing, but that's how the person chose to represent themselves, and I can't help but pay attention to it.

I've hired people for numerous technical (& non-technical, for that matter) positions, and I can't tell you how many people applied from email addresses along the lines of "*********". I'm not kidding, either. 

The decision to apply for a job from that kind of email address definitely says a few things about the person behind the name, and that's the same type of scenario as Jagermeister Shepherds.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

yuriy said:


> It's definitely a minor thing, but that's how the person chose to represent themselves, and I can't help but pay attention to it.
> .




The name when literally translated means "Hunting Master".
It is a title for a high-ranking official in charge of matters related to hunting. The term Jägermeister had existed as a job title for many centuries. It was redefined in 1934 in the new Reichsjagdgesetz (Imperial Hunting Law), which applied the term to senior foresters, game wardens, and gamekeepers in the German civil service.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If they do not communicate, they don't want contact with you so I would pass. I agree with Yuriy. Bad start.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I know you have been looking a long time and haven't found a dog. After reading all the messages, I agree you need to keep looking. It's disappointing but you need a breeder who will communicate. The one I bought from is very busy and I have been trying to get a hold of someone there for a week with no results yet. You don't want to be in that situation later on. We love our dog but if something important comes up, they need to be approachable. Keep looking.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> The name when literally translated means "Hunting Master".
> It is a title for a high-ranking official in charge of matters related to hunting. The term Jägermeister had existed as a job title for many centuries. It was redefined in 1934 in the new Reichsjagdgesetz (Imperial Hunting Law), which applied the term to senior foresters, game wardens, and gamekeepers in the German civil service.


Interesting historical tidbit!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

yuriy said:


> I can understand not wanting to answer questions which have been already detailed on the site. I encounter that very frequently in both my own line of work and personal life, and it gets frustrating very quickly. With that in mind, in a professional setting you have to act professional - even when it's annoying - and dismissing someone with a copy/paste of a website is not professional at all. I think this is a case of breeders having more demand than supply (generally a good problem to have) and feeling like they can do whatever they want because they're special snowflakes. That only lasts so long. Not the kind of people I would want to deal with, personally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention that it actually translates to "hunt master." But are you seriously comparing an email address like that to this kennel name? Gimme a break, who cares who you've interviewed or that you hired anyone with or without disgusting names, this kennel name is no where near your example. You're being critical in possibly the most pointless place to be critical of a kennel. 

OP, as for this breeder, look at accomplishments, titles, training, working dogs, breeder experience (training/titling/breeding) and breeder goals etc...I second the PP that said he could be busy with nationals. I don't know him or his dogs personally, but I would definitely check him out further based on what I can gather from the website. I don't see any real "red flags" like no titles, young dogs, no health checks....byb stuff. Good luck, OP.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> I don't know Carlos. I don't think I have met one of his dogs, but I may have.
> 
> OP is it possible that he has not been responsive because he is preparing for Nationals? OP, is it possible that the questions you asked were already answered on his home page? Maybe he did not feel like reiterating something that was clearly addressed on his website?
> 
> I don't know. To get nit picky about a kennel name. That just seems....


if they had time to copy and paste, they had time to communicate why they havent responded.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is not, nor any of his progeny, competing in the Nationals....
2015uscanationals


----------

